# [SOLVED] System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068



## RobotGymnast (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been having a multitude of computer problems, right after I rebooted from a load of Microsoft updates on August 12, 2009. Now,

Sound doesn't work
Network connections don't work
Many services don't run
Computer takes a long time to log in
Taskbar doesn't display windows
Some programs won't start, like TuneUp
System restore doesn't work
Safe mode makes no difference

I have tried running system restore from Safe Mode with Command Prompt, but get the same message as always. When trying to start the System Restore service, I get an "Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start". System restore is not turned off in the My Computer properties. I have tried uninstalling the updates, which runs through the uninstaller, then tells me they've been uninstalled, only to keep them on the list.

I'd like to hope that running system restore will help me fix all the problems, but it might not. I have found a few cases of the same symptoms on Google, which indicated the Recovery Console fixed the problem.

Can anybody please help me fix these problems? Will system restore even help? Will recovery console/repair help? Will installing sr.inf erase my previous restore points?

Thank you


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068*

Run chdsk first, and frequently. HD errors cause a lot of weird problems, and it's safe, you can't hurt anything with it.

It "feels" like malware to me. I don't trust "TuneUp". Do you have the paid or trial version ?

In Normal Mode, check Event Viewer. Pay close attention to those events immediately after startup. Your first errors are going to be the most important. Post the full text of each different error message you get, NOT just the error number.

Remove all unnecessary hardware during the troubleshooting process.

Is TuneUp your AV software ? If not, what is ? And when was your last full scan and what were the results ? Do you do P2P filesharing ? If so, what torrent programs do you have installed ?

What happens when you turn off all the non-MS services and all the startups with msconfig ?

Is there anything listed in msconfig that looks suspicious ?


----------



## RobotGymnast (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068*

chkdsk has been run with no problems found.
Tuneup is paid.
ESET is my antivirus, with clean scans.
All the services are already turned off, except for DHCP.
I have done P2P, but had not done so anywhere near when my problems occurred. Quite a bit of Google searching seems to show that security updates link to some or all of these effects.


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068*



RobotGymnast said:


> Quite a bit of Google searching seems to show that security updates link to some or all of these effects.


Maybe, but don't get so married to the idea of blaming the updates to the point where you ignore other evidence that points in another direction.

What were the Event Viewer results ?

What about your startups ?

Did you leave the MS services on ?


----------



## RobotGymnast (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068*

Fixed.

I don't know if it was coincidental or actually helpful, but I reset the access permissions my my C: drive and all children. Right-click->Properties->Security->Everyone->Full Control. Then Advanced->Copy to children.

After that completed, I was able to restart the services. Some of my stuff is still screwed up (and my restore points are all gone), but now it's just a matter of getting my settings back.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068*

Good. And thanks for the statement of what was wrong and how it got fixed. Might be useful to someone else.

Mark your thread as "solved" if you believe it to be so.


----------



## RobotGymnast (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: System restore is not able to protect your computer + error 1068*

Didn't know that was an option.

I'm having some adverse effects, just because I had to re-enable the services, and now some things are screwing up (I've had to reinstall some drivers), but nothing that can't be fixed in safe mode.


----------

